# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مصيبة موت العلماء

## ابو جندل المغربي

العلماء هم ورثة الأنبياء ، و هم نجوم يهتدى بهم في الظلماء ، و معالم يقتدى بهم في البيداء ، أقامهم الله تعالى حماة للدين ، ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين ، و انتحال المبطلين ، و تأويل الجاهلين ، و لولاهم - بتوفيق من الله لهم- لطمست معالمه ، و انتكست أعلامه بتلبيس المضلين ، و تدليس الغاوين .
و لهذا كان من أعظم المصائب التي يبتلى بها الناس ، و تحرك نفوس الأكياس موت العلماء ، لأن هذا الأخير سبب لرفع العلم النافع ، و انتشار الجهل الناقع.
تعالم ما الرزية فقد مال و لا شاة تموت و لا بعير 
و لكن الرزية فقد حـــر يموت بموته بشر كثيـــر

فهذا الحدث الجلل شرط من أشراط الساعة كما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام : " إن من أشراط الساعة أن يرفع العلم و يثبت الجهل " متفق عليه .
و المراد برفعه هنا موت حملته ، فإن العلم لا يرفع إلا بقبض العلماء انظر الفتح 1/213 ، و بقبضهم يقبض العلم كما في الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : " إن الله لا يبقض العلم انتزاعا ينتزعه من العباد و لكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء حتى إذا لم يبق عالما اتخذ الناس رؤوسا جهالا فسئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا و أضلوا " متفق عليه .
قال النووي رحمه الله : " هذا الحديث يبين أن المراد بقبض العلم ليس هو محوه من صدور حفاظه ، و لكن معناه : أن يموت حملته و يتخذ الناس جهالا يحكمون بجهالاتهم فيضلون و يضلون " شرح مسلم 1/223 .و من محاسن التفسير في هذا الصدد ما ورد عند قول الله تعالى : ( أو لم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها ) الرعد .
قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره للآية : " قال ابن عباس في رواية : خرابها بموت علماءها و فقهاءها و أهل الخير منها ، و كذا قال مجاهد أيضا : هو موت العلماء ، و في هذا المعنى روى الحافظ ابن عساكر في ترجمة أحمد بن عبد العزيز أبي القاسم بسنده إلى أبي بكر الآجري بمكة قال : أنشدنا أحمد بن غزال لنفسه : 
الأرض تحيا إذا ما عاش عالمهـــا متى يمت عالم منها يمت طرف
كالأرض تحيا إذا ما الغيث حل بها و إن أبى عاد في أكنافها التلف "
( تفسير بن كثير) .
و قد روى هذا المعنى في تفسير الآية عن عطاء كذلك رحمه الله .
قال الحافظ ابن عبد البر رحمه الله معلقا عليه في جامع بيان العلم 1/115 " و قول عطاء في تأويل الآية حسن جدا تلقاه أهل العلم بالقبول " .
و في الفقيه و المتفقه للخطيب رحمه الله و حسنه 1/5049 " عن علي رضي الله عنه قال : يموت العلم بموت حملته " .
و اثر عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قوله : " عليكم بالعلم قبل أن يرفع ، و رفعه هلاك العلماء " رواه الدارمي 1/54 .
فلنشمر - يا رعاكم الله - إلى تعلم العلم و التوسع فيه قبل ذهاب أهله وويه .
قال المناوي رحمه الله في معرض شرحه لحديث نحو الأحاديث المتقدمة : " و فيه حث على اقتباس العلوم الدينية قبل هجوم تلك الأيام الدنيئة الرديئة" فيض القدير 2/444 .
فالله الله في ذهاب العلماء فإن موتهم كسر في جدار الإسلام و عبء ثقيل على أعناق طلبة العلم النجباء .
فعن الحسن البصري رحمه الله قال : " كانوا يقولون : موت العالم ثلمة في الإسلام لا يسدها شيئ ما اختلف الليل و النهار " رواه الدرامي . 


جريدة السبيل

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك اخي ونفع بك
والله موت العلماء مصيبة عظيمة على المسلمين عامة وعلى طلبة العلم خاصة

----------


## ابو جندل المغربي

و فيك بارك الرحمن اخي أبو عبد العظيم 
اشكر لك مرورك الكريم 
وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه

----------

